# PTSB Data Breach



## phil (5 Sep 2015)

This banks incompetence is truely unbelievable. Has anyone been informed yet that their data was one of the 100 cases.

http://m.rte.ie/news/2015/0904/725758-permanent-tsb-data/


----------



## Raging Bull (5 Sep 2015)

Everyone effected should add 30k onto their redress


----------



## Descart (6 Sep 2015)

Someone's head has to role for this further fiasco. Got to be the most incompetent bank in the Country.


----------



## Jon Snow (6 Sep 2015)

People, get a grip. 

A relatively tiny number of emails (as a proportion of all the correspondence issued by an entity that size), were sent to the wrong recipient or contained some of a different customer's information. Human error, happens every day in every organisation all over the world. Methinks ye have lost perspective.


----------



## Jon Snow (6 Sep 2015)

Raging Bull said:


> Everyone effected should add 30k onto their redress



Sure why not make it an even 100k. Imagine, someone else getting an email that had some of your details in it, you might never recover from such a trauma...


----------



## phil (6 Sep 2015)

Jon Snow 

I get paid to do my job correctly . I double check all emails and  attachments very carefully before hitting send. Yes this is human error but a file  containing  100 different  customers details should not have been sent to another customer. It is still a data breach no matter how small! This is not the first time this has happened as I have received data also from PTSB belonging to a different  customer.


----------



## Descart (7 Sep 2015)

John Snow,

Yes, I agree with you that it is relatively a small data breach, but come on, the fact that the said data breach relates to the recent scandal where PTSB customers lost their homes due to PTSB "errors" is unforgivable. Let's call a spade a spade, incompetent disingenuous banksters. Mel Brooks could not make this up.


----------



## Jon Snow (7 Sep 2015)

Descart said:


> John Snow,
> 
> Yes, I agree with you that it is relatively a small data breach, but come on, the fact that the said data breach relates to the recent scandal where PTSB customers lost their homes due to PTSB "errors" is unforgivable. Let's call a spade a spade, incompetent disingenuous banksters. Mel Brooks could not make this up.



How do you know the data breach "relates to the recent scandal"?

The article linked in the OP states "It is thought *some* of these customers were those affected by the recent overcharging controversy."


----------



## Raging Bull (7 Sep 2015)

Jon Snow said:
			
		

> Sure why not make it an even 100k. Imagine, someone else getting an email that had some of your details in it, you might never recover from such a trauma...




Its not simply a data breach its a breach of bank confidentiality.. In high court there have been awards of 100k for this... As it was not malicious i said it was worth 30k as a guide


----------



## Jon Snow (7 Sep 2015)

Raging Bull said:


> Its not simply a data breach its a breach of bank confidentiality.. In high court there have been awards of 100k for this... As it was not malicious i said it was worth 30k as a guide



Any chance of a link to report(s) of HC case(s) so I can educate myself on this topic? 

For starters what's the difference between a data breach and a breach of bank confidentiality?


----------



## Descart (7 Sep 2015)

John Snow,

The teletext article on rte says it does. Well, David Hall of the IMHO says it does, guess he has the inside track on you John.


----------



## thedaddyman (7 Sep 2015)

Reading the link there were no addresses or contact details included in the mail but names were and the Irish Times is reporting that some of the customers were caught up in the overcharging issue.(which incidentally is a total irrelevance to the issue, a customer is a customer regardless of what is going on between them and their bank)  

To me it is both a data breech and a breech of the bank's legal duty of confidentiality to their customers. Having said that, given the recipient reported the issue and confirms the relevant mail has been deleted and PTSB seem to have reported it correctly,  the risk to the customers effected is minimal and I have no doubt that any court of the DPC would take that into account as well.


----------



## Descart (7 Sep 2015)

The Daddyman,

It says a lot about all that is wrong in PTSB, don't you think.


----------



## Jon Snow (7 Sep 2015)

Descart said:


> The Daddyman,
> 
> It says a lot about all that is wrong in PTSB, don't you think.



What, the fact that they took the appropriate steps once they realised the error?


----------



## Descart (7 Sep 2015)

No, the fact that they made the error in the first place with regards to data that related to persons whom had lost their homes and houses due to PTSB negligent misrepresentation and interpretation of the relevant mortgage contract terms ( I am being kind to PTSB management ) The latter fiasco referred to, has caused untold damage to PTSB corporate image and goodwill. As I have previously stated Mel Brooks could not make this up.


----------



## thedaddyman (7 Sep 2015)

Descart said:


> The Daddyman,
> 
> It says a lot about all that is wrong in PTSB, don't you think.



it was potentially human error rather then anything systematic. It happens, I've worked in multinationals with 200k+ employees and have seen idiots send a mail to the entire organization and then seen similar idiots hit "reply to all" and suddenly there is a torrent of mails.  We've all sent an email or text at some stage in our lives and gone opps after we've hit send. In this case, if it hadn't included the details of some customers caught up in the interest rate/tracker issue, it probably wouldn't even have made the news


----------



## Descart (7 Sep 2015)

Jon,

They had to take " appropriate steps " with regard to this data breach, as they are currently in the eye of an investigation by the C.B.I. into their behaviour with regard to borrowers on trackers, and indeed other matters.


----------



## Descart (7 Sep 2015)

It is all well and good to say it was a human error, but you think the personnel dealing with such, how shall I say it, " sensitive data " would be extra careful, given the current circumstances and climate.


----------



## Jon Snow (8 Sep 2015)

Descart said:


> It is all well and good to say it was a human error, but you think the personnel dealing with such, how shall I say it, " sensitive data " would be extra careful, given the current circumstances and climate.



So, what, it's not human error? 

The fact that it had potential to generate even more negative publicity for the bank, indicates that it can only have been human error, don't you think??


----------



## Descart (8 Sep 2015)

Yes, it was most likely human error, but in the circumstances that is shocking and does not portray PTSB in a good light.


----------

